# Old ATV needs repair work



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, I have a 1987 Yamaha Big Bear 350 that is in need of repair. The local Yamaha dealer will not work on anything older than 10 years. Does anyone know of someone who will work on older machines? I live in the Lansing area, but would travel if needed to find someone to do this work. It needs the carburetor replaced ( I have a new one, don't know how to change it), and it needs a new rubber "sleeve" over the rear drive shaft.

Any suggestions?


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

Clymer Repair Manual for less than $50 dollars will walk you through the steps for those repairs. 

Good luck


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Youtube it


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Try tek tronix bait shop in Brighton. I take all of my gas powered stuff there and Kevin can repair just about anything at a reasonable price. (586) 218 0118


----------



## Bradley Morris (Jan 22, 2020)

No Deer said:


> Hi, I have a 1987 Yamaha Big Bear 350 that is in need of repair. The local Yamaha dealer will not work on anything older than 10 years. Does anyone know of someone who will work on older machines? I live in the Lansing area, but would travel if needed to find someone to do this work. It needs the carburetor replaced ( I have a new one, don't know how to change it), and it needs a new rubber "sleeve" over the rear drive shaft.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Not sure if they'd do it but there is Full Throttle in Dimondale you could call and ask since the other shop wont touch it.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Go see Dave at Albins Honda in Potterville. He's a hell of a mechanic.

I wouldn't trust Full Throttle to put air in a tire for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't help on repair shops but that's a nice machine you have. We had a 88 big bear 350. My favorite atv we ever owned. One of the few things I regretted get rid of.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will call them.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

buckrat said:


> Clymer Repair Manual for less than $50 dollars will walk you through the steps for those repairs.
> 
> Good luck


Might be able to borrow one from local library.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Just had my 06 Polaris Sportsman 500 completely rebuilt at Spicers in Houghton Lake. It took a long time and wasn't cheap but they did a good job.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Dave O. Fabrication 734-740-0696 9649 Van Buren rd. Fowlerville. Serviced my 1998 Honda fourtrax in his sleep. Dealer I bought it from no longer services older machines, they recommended Dave to me. The guy knows his older machines inside and out. Fair man to deal with and is a Patriot. Good Luck


----------

